# Need some help



## siegalsmoker (Jan 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could give me any suggestions...I have a wardrobe about 2'd x 4'w x 6'h with a 600w HPS. A few years ago I did B52 from Nirvana and it came out great. I was looking at some autoflowering seeds but not sure how I will like the overall quality of such a short flowering cycle. I'm kinda all over the place... I've heard good things about AK47, four way, and was looking into Wonder Woman. But, I'm easy and open for all suggestions. I am striving more for that overall body/ couch lock kind of high, and not looking for something that will take 5 or 6 months either.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Trafic (Jan 26, 2010)

AK47 is great, four way sucks... at least in my experience.


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks trafic...I have a few weeks to decide so i'm still lookin around..


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 28, 2010)

Come on people.. and advice is welcomed


----------

